# Front Tow Hooks



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Forget this post. Dealership lied to me about them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And here I thought that the cruzen did not even have anything up front for towing out of a ditch . COOL ..



,,,,..,,,,


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Interesting I always thought that was the outside temp sensor, never looked that close though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No US cruze comes with that tow hook that I have seen.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's what they told me at the dealership :\


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your tool kit is not the same as the one that came with my car. Are you sure there is even a spot to hook that thing to?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Forget this post. Dealership lied to me about them.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the hook somehow screw into the cradle or off a cradle extension?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well we are all still stuck in the Ditch ! You can Laugh now ........


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

That little hole in the front fog light is your temp sensor. There is not a location there to screw that into. Might be good to go to the user manual for the answer though.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

APCruze said:


> That little hole in the front fog light is your temp sensor. There is not a location there to screw that into. Might be good to go to the user manual for the answer though.


A ha I was right!


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I looked through the Manual, It does not have anything about the tow hooks, But The only way to remove the Fog light is from the back side so it would take way to long for that to be the access whole. If your car came with a hook, it was either from another vehicle (dealer swapped the sets) or yours in another wierd spot.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You won't find anything in the OM about tow hooks. There aren't any. There was a thread here a couple of months ago on this subject. There are slots in the sub-frames with a hole at the end for special attachments that tow trucks have. This gives the tow operators a place to tie onto.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Definitely the temp sensor. 
Mine is a 14 and did not come with that hook thingy.


----------

